# Such sweet memories...



## jamesvapes_sa (28/1/22)

After a few years of vaping and seeing vape juice evolve, I have to admit there's some juices I still grave for. Sad how the times changed and some amazing juices got 86'd or discontinued...

1) Phat bastard - Mofo sauce
2) Chops juice drops - 720
3) DogTown - Yoda soda
4) Nostalgia - Glazers

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/1/22)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> After a few years of vaping and seeing vape juice evolve, I have to admit there's some juices I still grave for. Sad how the times changed and some amazing juices got 86'd or discontinued...
> 
> 1) Phat bastard - Mofo sauce
> 2) Chops juice drops - 720
> ...


Dog Town Yoda Soda was the best Cream Soda juice ever!!! No other juice has ever come that close

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/1/22)

Just this past weekend I was trying to remember the name of a juice that tasted just like Speckled Egg sweets.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (28/1/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Dog Town Yoda Soda was the best Cream Soda juice ever!!! No other juice has ever come that close


...SO true, LoL remember buying 5/6 bottles at a time, it was amazing, and yes no other Cream soda has ever come close it it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/1/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Just this past weekend I was trying to remember the name of a juice that tasted just like Speckled Egg sweets.



NVC Apex perhaps? It was scary accurate!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (28/1/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> NVC Apex perhaps? It was scary accurate!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (28/1/22)

Wonder if you can still get Complex Chaos Vapes - Unbaked
Use to love this juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (28/1/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> NVC Apex perhaps? It was scary accurate!



Yup! That was it! Wonder if it's still available

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (28/1/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Yup! That was it! Wonder if it's still available





Viper_SA said:


> Yup! That was it! Wonder if it's still available


https://www.thevapery.co.za/products/northern-craft-vapes-apex-60ml?variant=46844138502
5 units avail @ the vapery

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/1/22)

Suicide Bunny. Loved that stuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (28/1/22)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Suicide Bunny. Loved that stuff


Totally remember that LoL


----------



## Paul33 (28/1/22)

Foggs Milky Way was super lekker

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (28/1/22)

Paul33 said:


> Foggs Milky Way was super lekker


Thats still available if i recall... Berry, fruit loops & milk always a good profile if crafted well.


----------



## Grand Guru (28/1/22)

Tobacco Bastards N29

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (28/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Tobacco Bastards N29


LOL never had and I love bacce profiles, maybe before my time, or not a local juice?


----------



## Grand Guru (28/1/22)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> LOL never had and I love bacce profiles, maybe before my time, or not a local juice?


I’m not sure 

https://vapehyper.co.za/products/tobacco-bastards-one-shot-coffee-no-29

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (28/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> I’m not sure
> 
> https://vapehyper.co.za/products/tobacco-bastards-one-shot-coffee-no-29


Smooth, dark, roasted coffee beans with a creamy, sweet, caramel and whiskey notes tobacco flavor. Full bodied, very aromatic flavor.

Always skeptic on a coffee profile, but the caramel & whiskey bacce notes got me interested.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (28/1/22)

Don't lambaste me but I kinda miss the cloud lounge vapery passion lemonade, I only ever had one bottle but it was tangy sweet sour and kinda fizzy it was really refreshing but I'm sure there's better ones out there


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (28/1/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Don't lambaste me but I kinda miss the cloud lounge vapery passion lemonade, I only ever had one bottle but it was tangy sweet sour and kinda fizzy it was really refreshing but I'm sure there's better ones out there


Never had it, sure does sound good

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (28/1/22)

This was my all day vape. KGB Kalishnikov.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (28/1/22)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> Smooth, dark, roasted coffee beans with a creamy, sweet, caramel and whiskey notes tobacco flavor. Full bodied, very aromatic flavor.
> 
> Always skeptic on a coffee profile, but the caramel & whiskey bacce notes got me interested.


Hands down the smoothest coffee/dark chocolate juice

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/1/22)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> Thats still available if i recall... Berry, fruit loops & milk always a good profile if crafted well.


It’s not unfortunately but I heard rumours that they might make a batch again. Keen.


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (28/1/22)

Paul33 said:


> It’s not unfortunately but I heard rumours that they might make a batch again. Keen.


If you find, please shout, would love a bottle or 2 as well

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (24/2/22)

Two Imported Juices come to mind:
Cosmic Fog Dapple Whip and Liquid State Apple Butter. Also had a Pina Colada by Liquid State (I think?) That tasted like real pineapples and coconuts. Not like this candied pineapple that's in Pina Colada juices lately.


----------

